
Show HN: GraphCMS – The GraphQL Headless CMS - mlukaszczyk
https://graphcms.com/
======
aexol
Wow! In your case moving to JAMstack is a great decision. I am seeing that
Zeit also did that burying some of their core features - I am not so happy
with that.

We have a gatsby blog on blog.graphqleditor.com. Will GraphCMS work well as a
markdown editor for documents with extra props as fields or have you shifted
in totally different direction?

~~~
mlukaszczyk
Thanks! That would work easily with GraphCMS!

------
HeadlessBoston
JAMstack is the only way to go and GraphCMS makes it easy... Keep up the great
work!

